# Benchtop jointer



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The general consensus is that benchtop jointer beds are far too short to be of much use.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

+1.A bed on a benchtop jointer is way to short to be of much use unless you are making very small projects and then it's just easier and cheaper to used a well tuned hand plane.Spending the extra money on a spiral head for a benchtop jointer would be a huge waste of money.Spiral cutterheads are great on a long bed jointer but not much use on a jointer of the benchtop size.
It would help if you would specify what type of projects and how long of boards you would be using it on?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Was reading about one of the bench tops and the number of blades has been reduced to 2 where 3 blades has been the standard for maybe since time begin. Another or possibly the same jointer has an aluminum head. Total junk. There are hundreds of old pre-owned Craftsman jointers for sale that are superior to that on the market today that don't take up all that much space for half the cost.


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

mako1 said:


> +1.A bed on a benchtop jointer is way to short to be of much use unless you are making very small projects and then it's just easier and cheaper to used a well tuned hand plane.Spending the extra money on a spiral head for a benchtop jointer would be a huge waste of money.Spiral cutterheads are great on a long bed jointer but not much use on a jointer of the benchtop size.
> It would help if you would specify what type of projects and how long of boards you would be using it on?


Lengths would be no more than 5 or 6 feet. Would it help it I was able to build a extended supporting bed?

I do have hand plane as well but sometimes I cannot get a piece of wood as true as a jointer would. Maybe I am just not good with hand plane. 

Some material I have been getting free is rough on 2 sides and want to joint it smooth etc.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

For 5-6' lengths a benchtop jointer would not work well.home made outfeed and infeed tables would have to be perfectly parallel to do any good and then you are taking up as much space as a real jointer would.A 6" jointer is not very deep and only takes up as much space as the length of the tables and can sit flush against a wall.Probably takes up less space than any other WW tool.


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

mako1 said:


> For 5-6' lengths a benchtop jointer would not work well.home made outfeed and infeed tables would have to be perfectly parallel to do any good and then you are taking up as much space as a real jointer would.A 6" jointer is not very deep and only takes up as much space as the length of the tables and can sit flush against a wall.Probably takes up less space than any other WW tool.


That makes sense. It is just that I also do not have as much floor space to put a full size jointer. I will shop around and see what else is in the market. As this is for home use and small projects i hope a full size won't cost too much for a decent machine.

Do you have any suggestions or recommendations as what would be a good brand/model to look at?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In my limited space hobby shop I find roller stands to be useful and take the place of elaborate production equipment when using my small 1950s something jointer on long lumber.

If you are planning on surfacing the face of rough lumber over 3" wide I suspect you will be in for a rude awakening. That's for a different machine made to do that called a surface planer.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-roll...84816&cpncode=40-50066179-2&redirectType=SRDT


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> In my limited space hobby shop I find roller stands to be useful and take the place of elaborate production equipment when using my small 1950s something jointer on long lumber.
> 
> If you are planning on surfacing the face of rough lumber over 3" wide I suspect you will be in for a rude awakening. That's for a different machine made to do that called a surface planer.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-roll...84816&cpncode=40-50066179-2&redirectType=SRDT



Most of the things I would want to run through the jointer is rough cuts of 2 x 4 up to 4 x 4 to get a flat edge and run the rough side smooth.

I thought of a surface planer as well but maybe later on but at the moment I think a jointer is more of what I need.


----------

